# Netzwerk Ports umleiten



## Thomas Darimont (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich lese hier gerade ein interessantes Skript zum Thema Networking unter Linux und bin da an eine interessante Stelle gestoßen.

Weiterleitung von Anfragen an einen bestimmten Port eines Rechners A auf den selben Port eines anderen Rechnes B.

Konkret soll es um die Weiterleitung von Samba NetBIOS Sitzungen (die auf Port 139 arbeiten) von einem Local Master Browser (A) auf einen  Local Master Browser (B) welcher sich in einem anderen Subnetz befindet.

Bsp.:
Host A = 192.168.1.1
Host A = 192.168.2.1

Dazu gibt es prinzipiell 3 + X Möglichkeiten:
1) Eintrag in der inted.conf (zu finden Beispielsweise unter /etc/)
durch hinzufügen eines Eintrags der Form: (Auf Rechner A)

```
...
netbios-ssn stream tcp nowait nobody /usr/bin/netcat netcat 192.168.2.1 139
...
```

und 

```
...
netbios-ssn 139/tcp
...
```
in der Datei services (auch unter /etc)

2) Mittels des Dämon rinted welcher sich speziell um solche Weiterleitungsgeschichten kümmert.
Dazu trägt man einfach in der Datei /etc/rinetd.conf 

```
192.168.1.1 139 192.168.2.1
```
ein fertig.
(Der rinetd Dienst sollte übrigens gestartet sein, wenn man das ausprobieren möchte ... ;-) )

3) Die dritte Variante bietet sich über den Dämon xinetd an:
Dazu legt man einfach in der Datei /etc/xinetd.conf
einen Eintrag der Form:

```
service myService{
   socket_type = stream
   protocol = tcp
   wait = no
   port = 139
   redirect = 192.168.2.1 139
   bind = 192.168.1.1
}
```
anlegen. (Gegebenenfalls xinetd restarten)

HTH,
Gruß Tom


----------



## Tark (19. Februar 2005)

Hi Thomas, 

 ich bin zwar erst seid gestern hier bei Tutorials .... und das eigentlich nur wegen Grafik..... aber hierzu wollte ich mal kurz was sagen. 

 Also....ich bin selber seid Anfang der 90er Debian-User und auch Admin und ich kann dir eigentlich nur den Rat geben........ mach diesen Port auf einem Linux System dicht und leite den nicht weiter ins Netzwerk. Nur mal zur Info...der Registry Editor benutzt Port 139 als Bsp.  gibt noch andere 

 Sollte die Notwendigkeit bestehen diesen ins Netz routen zu müssen...dann aber bitte per Firewall (z.b. iptables) und dann auch nur mit zusätzlichen Regeln. Das gleiche gilt z.B. auch für Ports wie 587, 1025, 135, 445 und vor allem die ganzen Wurm/Trojaner Ports >1024. 

    Schau dir einfachmal folgende URLs an:
http://www.netfilter.org 

    und der Vortrag der Uni Wien ist auch ganz net dahin  
http://www.ap.univie.ac.at/security/vortraege_extern/security_im_internet/VO_8/index.html

  Ich persönlich halte dieses Vorhaben für echt riskant.....im Bezug auf Sicherheit.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Februar 2005)

Hallo Tark,

danke für deinen Beitrag  das Ganze war jedoch nur dazu gedacht zu demonstrieren wie man allgemein Ports weiterleiten könnte eben mit 139 als Beispiel.

Unter Samba gibts Szenarien, die der Weiterleitung eines Ports bedürfen um beispielsweise Anfragen an einen bestimmten LocalMaster Browser in einem Subnetz A an einen anderen ("den richtigen") LocalMasterBrowser in Subnetzs B weiterzuleiten.

Danke für die Links.

Gruß Tom


----------

